# ISO Simple Flounder Rec.



## Billdolfski (Aug 12, 2007)

Been a while since I posted here, Hi everyone!

Anyway... I bought some fish.  Catfish, some grouper and a flounder fillet.

I beer battered and fried the catfish last night and it's not that it was bad... it was fine, it just wasn't any better than any other fried fish I've had at any restaurant and it wasn't cheap and made a big mess.  So it goes.  Should  have seasoned that batter more.  Regardless... I'm trying to make up for last night.  I'm going to blacken the grouper... but I was looking for a simple thing to do with the flounder.

I was kind of plan on lightly seasoning it and baking it.  I'm in the middle of a move right now and I don't have a lot of stuff in my fridge... but I've got all of my seasonings/spices still.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Bill....

I don't cook alot of flounder at home, but I do enjoy "Stuffed Flounder' at times when eating out. Maybe that will give you an idea. Also next time out on the fried catfish consider using a dry cornmeal/flour product. You should be able to find it on your grocers shelf. If not, regular cornmeal with the addtion of just salt & pepper, and maybe a little garlic powder works nicely as well!

Enjoy & Have Fun!


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 12, 2007)

I had actually planned to go cornmeal next time.  The catch is, I live in WV and decent fish from the market isn't exactly cheap here.  Gets expensive to experiment


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2007)

I was going to recommend cornmeal too. Pan seared, with wilted baby spinach and toasted pine nuts, and browned butter to spoon over the flounder. 

Matter of fact, had it for dinner tonight, but with rainbow trout. Also did some creamy fingerling potatoes with it.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2007)

how about going a different direction than breaded, and just braise (or would that be poach) the plain flounder in beurre blanc, or a lemon, parsley, butter sauce?
my wife uses the latter recipe from r.r.'s 30 minute meals 2, and it comes out deelish every time.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2007)

I am gonna agree with BT.

Anything, butter poached, good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

I do 3 things with flounder that we both enjoy.

1)  Simply dredge it in seasoned flour & pan-fry quickly in a butter & olive-oil mix.  Either serve on a sub roll with lettuce, lemon, & tartar sauce as a fish sandwich, or with fries & a a salad.

2)  Place flounder filet(s) on a baking sheet & spread the top thickly with mayonnaise.  Broil until top is brown & bubbly (at which point flounder will be done).

3)  Place flounder filet(s) in individual casseroles/ramekins & top with a layer of seafood "stuffing" (crab, chopped shrimp, whatever), & bake in a 350-degree oven until done.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> 1) Simply dredge it in seasoned flour & pan-fry quickly in a butter & olive-oil mix. Either serve on a sub roll with lettuce, lemon, & tartar sauce as a fish sandwich, or with fries & a a salad.



Sounds good. What do you season the flour with?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

To be honest, I always wing it as far as seasoning the flour depending on what I feel like: seasoned salt, black &/or cayenne pepper, hot paprika, dried Italian seasoning or oregano, granulated garlic. I just add, mix with a fork, dip a finger in & taste.

I do always go uber-easy with the salt since a) I don't like things overly salty, especially since you can always add salt later, & b) since flounder is a salt-water fish to begin with, I seem to find it already naturally seasoned that way.

Edited to add that cooking times - as many of you already realize - will depend on the thickness of your filets. Back on Long Island, NY, we always caught our own flounder, & those filets were much thicker than what I get here in Virginia. What used to take 2-3 minutes per side in the pan with fresh thick NY flounder filets only takes about 1-2 minutes per side with the thin, nearly transparent stuff we get down here. Sigh.

Oh, & regardless of how you cook it, leftover flounder filet makes a terrific fish salad sandwich next day.  Just break up the fish, toss with a dollop of mayo, & pile on a toasted bun with lettuce.  Wonderful.


----------

